# Karrier Company



## ghost (Jan 23, 2004)

Guys, late Friday I was down for the count. It was snowing , there was more on the way and my salter was down. I called out a friend to do my run and went to the shop to find the problem. To make a long story short I thought it was a motor problem. Sat am I called every source I could find and no one thatI called had a auger motor but they could all order one on Monday. Great but I needed one now with more snow on the way. On a whim I call Bob Church from Karrier, He had one and said I could drive to his place about 2hrs away and he would take care of it. I took the motor along and 2hrs later meet Bob and tested the motor and guess what - It was fine. I told Bob what had happened the day before and he thought it was a controller issue. I got a Omega 2070 controller and went back to my shop and was out salting by Saturday night. This guy came from his home to take care of me and get me up and running. The dealers in my own town wouldn't do it. Hes got some great products and took care of me like no other. Karrier ROCKS


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

I don't know Bob but from what i read from him on here it seems like he is very knowledgeable and helpful!


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

Bob and his wife are awesome. I just swapped out all my Buyers crap catching connectors for his rhyno harness connectors. Their stuff is so much better built than the stuff the manufacturers are throwing out there it's a joke. His controllers are top knotch and well built. I will never use a factory wiring harness again. They helped me out for two hours and replaced and rewired my whole vbox set up. Good people and better products. and better yet everything is made in the usa for a change, not china


----------



## rv4jesus (Jan 18, 2011)

*I agree*

I just got a Karrier 80 lb vibrator. It is very well built, you can tell that they care about quality. Even the bracket for the switch is a heavy-duty, precisely formed stainless steel.


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

The things they make are so much better built than the crap in the marketplace today it's not even funny. I wish they made more electric motors because there new stuff is awesome.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

we all want to buy cheap! Cheap get's you the not so good stuff!
I'm to poor to buy cheap.....

They used to be on Salt Dogg's until they switched to cheaper controllers.


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

Actually Karrier didn't make the controllers (I got that straight from Bob himself) They had something to do with them but I can't remember what he told me. He was actually over at my shop today and helped me figure out my wiring issues with a Saltdogg...and I bought an Controller from Karrier and BOOM spreader came to life and worked like a champ.How many owners of snow equipment manufacturers do you know come to your shop and help you wire your spreader? They are a great company. I know all Swenson spreaders use Karrier controllers. I'll never own another Oem controller after using theirs


----------



## Kwise (Sep 24, 2009)

I live only 25 minutes from his business and I plan to get the 80lb vibrator from him. After talking to him on the phone he seems to be very knowledgeable and he would be willing to go above and beyond for someone who is in a pinch.


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Can you post his contact info for me to order from him?


----------



## plownoob (Aug 14, 2008)

http://www.karrierco.com/

website is all messed up though. You can grab contact info from there.


----------

